# Any other bass players?



## playallday (Nov 27, 2009)

.


----------



## anaxs (Nov 27, 2009)

ive been playing the trumpet for 2 years now, not sure if i should continue


(off topic: the books music and tv section is pretty popular as soon as it came out)


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 27, 2009)

I had a fretless bass that my Dad made for me, it was the best one I have ever played.  Sadly I have no time for it so my Dad has it now.


----------



## andytjm (Nov 27, 2009)

Yay a bass players topic, finally!
I have been playing bass for 3 and a half years. I love playing along to anything by tool, love the complexity of the bass lines.


----------



## playallday (Nov 27, 2009)

.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm, I've been playing for like 7 or 8 months, I can't post any pictures of my bass right now, 
But is an Eagle Instruments bass, 4 Strings, Matte black, Active. It's my first bass btw.
Uhmmm I don't have any amp right now, But i use some old stereo speakers which work perfectly.

My favorite song... Well it would be Reptilia from the strokes for lot's of reasons i know it's not that difficult but still it sounds pretty neat for me i really liked the bass line when i first heard the song...

I first started playing with an acoustic guitar playing bass songs, But since i got my bass i've been hooked to it.


Never though you were a bass player too


----------



## dragon574444 (Nov 27, 2009)

I play bass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I've been playing for maybe a year now. I don't have much gear, just a Kramer Focus 420s, basically a P bass, and a Marlboro Soundworks B220, a 12 inch, solid state combo amp that's older than me.


----------



## playallday (Nov 27, 2009)

.


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 27, 2009)

I always wanted to play bass, but all my money goes to my drumset lol


----------



## DozerGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

I played bass in a Reggae band called Native Species , and drums in a punk band called The Reason. Fender Jazz Bass and local Santa Cruz drumset by drum Bwahna


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 28, 2009)

aye, bassist right here!!

I play for a death/thrash/groove metal band called Tyrannicide, we don't have any recordings at the moment, but we're looking to get some studio time in a few weeks.

Been playing for about a year and a half, self-taught, know little-to-no theory, hoping to get lessons very soon. I play a black Yamaha RBX375 (signed by the almighty Henkka T. Blacksmith of CHILDREN OF BODOM) currently strung with D'Addario bright chrome heavy guage set, all through an Eden Nemesis NC410 (320w, discontinued, one of the few combo 410 models in existence).

Bought the bass new with several dings and scratches (only adds personality, baby!) for $480, and bought the amp used for $500.

MY TONE: super fucking shmexy. Very mids oriented, "round" feel to it, warm, smooth - comparable to that of a fretless bass.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 28, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> My favorite song is most likely Hysteria although I can't play it that well (yet).


MUSE!!!! :yayplayallday:

I play bass, but I suck big time


----------



## berlinka (Nov 28, 2009)

I play bass.... 
To be honest I'm more of a guitar player and my earliest passion were the drums but I think the bass guitar is a secret favorite of mine. 

No song is worth anything without a rock solid bass line.


----------



## dragon574444 (Nov 30, 2009)

C'mon guys, we need some pics! I'll try to get a pic of my amp sometime. That's an old photo, the original pick guard broke, so I made a new one from some aluminum diamond plate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also bought a set of Roto Sound Steve Harris flatwounds, those were pricey, but I don't plan on taking them off........ever.



Also, if any of you guys are looking for some good bass discussion, www.talkbass.com is the place to be. Tons of good info.


----------



## playallday (Nov 30, 2009)

.


----------



## Domination (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, I never knew Gbatemp had so many bass players 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It would be cool if I could listen to some of yoru recordings. I can't wait to listen to yours, silent sniper.

Well, I don't play bass, in fact I don't play anything. But I think people who can play instruments are cool.

Anybody can play like Steve Harris? My favourite bass player of all time.


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 30, 2009)

dragon574444 said:
			
		

> C'mon guys, we need some pics! I'll try to get a pic of my amp sometime. That's an old photo, the original pick guard broke, so I made a new one from some aluminum diamond plate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sexy p-bass!

also, www.ultimate-guitar.com


----------



## dragon574444 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks, I'm rather fond of it. The pups are stock, I thought about buying some Seymour Duncan SB3's, but then figured, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. After thinking about it some more, I probably wouldn't have liked them anyway, I want a more mellow tone. I play classic rock and metal, and by metal I mean "classic metal." Metallica, Sabbath, Maiden, no nu-metal or screamo stuff... 

I _can_ do the Steve Harris gallop, but keeping that steady for the whole song takes a lot of stamina, it's real easy to tense up and lose it.

I'd love to see some pic of that Eden


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 1, 2009)

I have some photos actually!!

















taken on phone, excuse quality. the tweeter in the amp isn't the stock tweeter. the guy i bought it from said the original tweeter was damaged so he had to replace it.


----------



## dib (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a couple bass guitars but I only play them when something really interests me which isn't often and I don't care for most bassists.  I stick with material written by guys like Flea (RHCP) and Matt Freeman (Rancid), or a handful of albums like Kill 'Em All.


----------



## wchill (Dec 1, 2009)

Ehh no photos. But I do have a five-string bass guitar that I play on the weekends. Ehh not *that* good at playing, but better than nothing.


----------



## ddetkowski (Dec 1, 2009)

I've played the Bass now for 32 years, started out with a Bradley bass, then a Rickenbacker 4001 I bought in 82, then a Fender Precision Bass, now playing a Ibanez GSR200. The Fender was the best, had that for 15 years.........
I played in bands from Punk, Metal, Classic, New Wave, Funk, Jazz, Alternative Rock, to Country.
Made some money thru the years, even played in a Wedding band in the 80's!!!
[attachment=453:bass.jpg]


----------



## Bodman456 (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't play bass, but my younger brother (10yo) has a Gibson Epiphone (not sure what model, all I know is that it's black), a Roland CUBE-60 bass amp, stock strings and stock pickups. The guitar is worth about $550 and teh amp is about $600


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> I have some photos actually!!
> *snip
> 
> taken on phone, excuse quality. the tweeter in the amp isn't the stock tweeter. the guy i bought it from said the original tweeter was damaged so he had to replace it.


Where do you live and what time are you not home?  Do you have a dog or a alarm system?


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 27, 2009)

my god, i just played this bass http://www.guitarcenter.com/Music-Man-Stin...878-i1275087.gc at the local big music store, i'm in love....


----------

